# My weekend Pentax Screwmount add



## usayit (Apr 28, 2008)

Not much luck on ebay for a while but I did win this nice addition to my screwmount collection:







Takumar 200 f/3.5 preset (shown mounted to my black spotmatic).  That's where its temporary home will be once I reorganize my display cabinets.  Cosmetics is very good and glass is near mint.


Oh yeh... I was bummed out when I lost out on a Takumar 500mm f/5.6.  It was a good price (still more than I usually spend on collectors stuff) but someone hit (buy it now) by the time I decided to jump on the deal.  I hesitated.. oh well... another day.


----------



## alexkerhead (Apr 29, 2008)

Those are great lenses, I love mine and use it on both of my spotmatics. I see yours has the tripod mount as well, which is a good thing, as it is a heavy lens. 

Yeah, bummer on the 500mm, but heck, you don't need to see the pollen on a bee's ass a hundred feet away.


----------



## alexkerhead (Apr 29, 2008)

Here is my lens like yours(just so we can see it more..haha) with some other Asahi stuff you might like. One if the hotshoe for the spotmatic and a copipod.

*
























*


----------

